# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Mục lục >  Du lịch Hưng Yên - Du lich Hung Yen

## thietht

Đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các thông tin, kinh nghiệm về *Du lịch Hưng Yên - Du lich Hung Yen*

Hưng Yên là tỉnh nằm ở trung tâm đồng bằng Bắc bộ, phía bắc giáp Bắc Ninh, phía đông giáp Hải Dương, phía đông nam giáp Thái Bình, phía tây và tây bắc giáp Hà Tây và Hà Nội, phía nam và tây nam giáp Hà Nam.



_Trẻ em ở Phố Hiến._


Hưng Yên có di tích Phố Hiến, là một thương cảng sầm uất từ thế kỷ 17. Nhiều di tích lịch sử, văn hoá độc đáo như chùa Nôm, chùa Kim Chung, đình Nam Hiến... đặc biệt có nhãn lồng là loại cây đặc sản nổi tiếng, từng được là loại quả quý để tiến vua.



_Không gian khoáng đạt của chùa Nôm hấp dẫn nhiều du khách._


Mời bạn cùng *Didau.org* lên lịch cho chuyến du lịch đến Hưng Yên để khám phá tất cả những điều lý thú ấy.

*1. Phương tiện đi lại*

Phần di chuyển chỉ nói từ điểm bắt đầu là Hà Nội. Các bạn ở miền Trung, miền Nam xem đây như điểm trung chuyển. Riêng những bạn ở các tỉnh phía Bắc có thể tìm hiểu lịch trình đi Hưng Yên ở các bến xe hay hãng xe uy tín tại mỗi tỉnh.

*Bằng phương tiện công cộng*

Bạn có thể bắt tuyế xe Bus tuyến BX Lương Yên - Hưng Yên tại bến xe Lương Yên

Tần suất: 20 phút/chuyến
Thời gian hoạt động: 5h00-20h00
(Liên Hệ:04.38567567) 

Lộ trình: 
Lượt đi: BX Lương Yên -Nguyễn Khoái(dốc Minh Khai) - Trần Khánh Dư - Trần Quang Khải (đê trên)- Cầu Chương Dương - Nguyễn văn Cừ - Nguyễn Văn Linh- Quốc lộ 5 - Như Quỳnh - Phố Nối - Đường 39 - Liêu Xá - Tân Lập - Yên Mỹ - Trung Hưng - Minh Châu - Bô Thời - Trương Xá - Lương Bằng - Nguyễn Văn Linh(Hưng Yên)- BX Hưng Yên - Điện Biên (Hưng Yên) - Bãi Sậy - Bờ hồ Bán Nguyệt (Thị xã Hưng Yên).

Lượt về: Bờ hồ Bán Nguyệt(TX Hưng Yên) - Bãi Sậy - Điện Biên - BX Hưng Yên - Nguyễn Văn Linh - Lương Bằng - Trương Xá - Bô Thời - Minh Châu - Trung Hưng - Yên Mỹ - Tân Lập - Liêu Xá - Đường 39 - Phố Nối - Như Quỳnh - Quốc lộ 5 - Nguyễn Văn Linh - Nguyễn Văn Cừ - Cầu Chương Dương - Trần Quang Khải - Trần Khánh Dư - Nguyễn Khoái - BX Lương Yên.


*Bằng phương tiện cá nhân*

Thành phố Hưng Yên cách Hà Nội 64km, khoảng cách khá ngắn cho một chuyến phượt bằng xe ô tô hay xe máy nên bạn hoàn toàn có thể lên lịch cho một chuyến tham quan trong ngày hay cuối tuần.

*2. Nên đến Hưng Yên vào mùa nào?*

Từ tháng 4 – tháng 10, Hưng Yên bước vào mùa mưa, với lượng nước chiếm 70% lượng nước hàng năm nên bạn cần hạn chế đến trong thời điểm này. Còn những tháng khác, Hưng Yên khá đẹp và có nhiều lễ hội như lễ hội đền Hóa Dạ, lễ hội Đền Mẫu, Đền Dạ Trạch, Đền Đa Hòa... để bạn tham gia, chiêm bái. 

Còn nếu đến vào mùa hè, bạn sẽ được vin tay hái và thưởng thức những trái nhãn lồng có hương thơm khó cưỡng, vị ngọt thanh, vị giòn, ngon ấn tượng.

----------


## hangnt

Mua gì làm quà khi đi du lịch Hưng Yên

----------


## thietht

Làng Nôm - Vẻ đẹp xưa ở Hưng Yên

Phố Hiến điểm du lịch Hưng Yên

Chùa Chuông

*Lễ hội:*

Lễ hội đình làng Yên Lịch - Hưng Yên (10/01)

Lễ hội Chử Đồng Tử - Tiên Dung - Hưng Yên (Trung tuần tháng 2)

Lễ hội Nam Trì - Hưng Yên (09/03)

----------


## thietht

Khách Sạn Hưng Thái (72 Trưng Trắc, Tp.Hưng Yên)

Khách sạn Minh Ngọc

----------


## thietht

Nhà hàng Duy Khánh (46 Nguyễn Thiện Thuật, Thành Phố Hưng Yên)

Nhà hàng Hương Lúa

----------


## thietht

Tương Bần

Về Hưng Yên thưởng thức đặc sản giò lây

ẾCH OM PHƯỢNG TƯỜNG

----------


## thietht

Kinh nghiệm du lịch bụi Hưng Yên

----------


## thietht

*Tổng hợp Tour du lịch Hưng Yên - Tour du lich Hưng Yen giới thiệu trên Didau*

Tour Du lịch Hà Nội - Đền Mẫu – Hưng Yên (1 ngày) - Giá 350.000 VNĐ/Khách

----------

